# 60D grainy viewfinder



## lycan (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello,
Switching from a 500D to a 60D I was expecting a clear and brighter image in the viewfinder, but instead I have this grainy image and I can also see a faint ring. It gets grainier with slower lenses (400mm f/5.6 L).

Is this normal?
thanks


----------



## xROELOFx (Feb 13, 2012)

lycan said:


> Hello,
> Switching from a 500D to a 60D I was expecting a clear and brighter image in the viewfinder, but instead I have this grainy image and I can also see a faint ring. It gets grainier with slower lenses (400mm f/5.6 L).
> 
> Is this normal?
> thanks


you mean when looking through the viewfinder? i know the 7D has a little transparent lcd screen inside the viewfinder where it shows information and your autofocus points. this screen is a little bit grainy, but i'm not sure if the 60D also has this.

when the 7D is turned off, the autofocus points are not visible. with my 5D (wich does not have such lcd sreen inside the viewfinder) the autofocus points are always visible.


----------



## lycan (Feb 13, 2012)

xROELOFx said:


> lycan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Yes, when looking throught the viewfinder. With f/2.8 lense is practically clear but with a f/5.6 it's very grainy. It is a pattern because they are evenly distributed. I assume it might be a normal thing but I want to be sure


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 13, 2012)

You only have a problem on the viewfinder? Are the shots clear out of camera?


----------



## KacperP (Feb 13, 2012)

That's focusing screen and it's normal... and it should be that way. It's not completely transparent, otherwise you would have trouble seeing DOF and where you have focus. Grain is more visible in higher f-stops.
Ef-S screen is even more matte to further help with seeing DOF.
It's possible that focusing screen in 60D is more grainy. In xxxD DLSR you have pentamirror, in xxD you have pentaprism, which gives more light, and therefore screen can me more matte and still pass enough light for lightmeter.


----------



## lycan (Feb 13, 2012)

That's what I wanted to hear  Thank you. I'm more relaxed now.

Replying to the previous user, I haven't had the time yet to really test the camera, but I think it is ok and sometimes I think it should produce less noise.

Sample pictures

Sky @ ISO 800 f/22, 1/400, 250mm (55-250mm)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23130736/IMG_0276.JPG


ISO 500, F/8, 1/500, 400mm (400mm fixed L)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23130736/original.JPG

Is that normal for those ISO levels?

thanks


----------

